# error in Avision scanner



## ArielMann (Apr 7, 2014)

My name is Ariel and I have a
AV176U Avision scanner.

It worked fine until today.

After I scanned a document 
successfully, the device start button
started flashing in red light. on the
function screen the letter E and the
number 4 are switching simultaneously,
what's indicating an error.

Can you help me solve the problem?


Thankes in advance!


----------



## ArielMann (Apr 7, 2014)

I fixed it.
it was a paper jam


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting back with your solution. It could help others with the same problem. :smile:


----------

